
Nicholas Christakis on fighting Covid-19 by truly understanding the virus - Anon84
https://www.economist.com/by-invitation/2020/08/10/nicholas-christakis-on-fighting-covid-19-by-truly-understanding-the-virus
======
jcgcombinator
Yo

